# Low carb amazing chili!!



## bossman150

I have been absolutely dying for some chili since I switched to a ketogenic diet on 11/25 (already down 26lbs).  I just could not seem to figure out a way to get that taste and mouth feel that I crave.  I prefer sweet style, which just means it has beans and a higher amount of liquid than say Texas style, it does not mean it has to be sweet.  

Finally I found a can of Hunts tomato sauce that has only 3g net carbs per serving and and I decided to base my recipe around it, less carbs per serving than tomato juice which is what my normal chili recipe calls for and it uses a LOT.  I ended up making it a bit thicker with less liquid than I normally do to keep the mouth feel right.  It turned out AMAZING!  It would be hard for me to decipher this from my normal chili in a blind test other than the slight different taste of black soy beans compared with kidney beans.

* 2lbs hamburger
* 1/2 yellow onion, diced small
* 1 15oz can Hunts tomato sauce (look for a sauce that is 3g net carbs per serving)
* 1-4 cups beef broth to preference
* 2 cans Eden black soy beans (netrition.com)
* 4 tablespoons chili powder (I prefer McCormicks)
* 1-3 tablespoons Siracha to taste
* 3 tablespoons Heinz reduced sugar ketchup
* 1 teaspoon cumin
* 1/2 teaspoon Cayanne and Paprika
* 1-3 tablespoons diced pickled jalapenos

Brown the hamburger in a medium sized soup pan along with the diced onion, cook until the onion is soft.  Add the jalapenos, spices, Siracha and ketchup.  Cook on medium high heat for a few minutes to get the raw flavor out of the spices.  Add in the tomato sauce and the beef broth, add just enough beef broth to get the consistency you prefer.  You could even leave it out if you want it as thick as possible.  Add in the black soy beans and let it simmer for at least 30 mins.

Really pumped about this recipe, one of the best keto adaptations I have done!  Makes 8 servings 6g net carbs per serving and 254 calories!


----------



## Just Cooking

My daughter and SIL asked me to come up with meals of this type, when I get to MO..

This recipe seems to be just what they would like.. I'll do this one soon.. 

Thanks, bossman..  

Ross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chili is already low carb. Chili is a spicy stew containing chili peppers, meat (usually beef), and tomatoes. Seasonings include garlic, onions, and cumin.  Even if you add 1/2 cup of pinto beans per serving (if you do that in Texas you'll get shot!), that is only 9g total carbs with 5g of dietary fiber, for a net value of 4g carbs per serving. There are more carbs in the tortillas or cornbread you serve with the chili than there is in the chili itself.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Chili is already low carb. Chili is a spicy stew containing chili peppers, meat (usually beef), and tomatoes. Seasonings include garlic, onions, and cumin.  Even if you add 1/2 cup of pinto beans per serving (if you do that in Texas you'll get shot!), that is only 9g total carbs with 5g of dietary fiber, for a net value of 4g carbs per serving. There are more carbs in the tortillas or cornbread you serve with the chili than there is in the chili itself.


I'm not sure where you're getting your information, but it's more like 14g net carbs for a half cup of cooked pinto beans (22g total carbs - 8g fiber, based on the label below). On a ketogenic diet, where you're looking to keep your total net carbs under 20g a day, that would be a tight fit by the time you factor in the tomatoes, onions, etc. Bossman is on the right track by using black soybeans, which don't taste much different than black turtle beans, but only have something like 3g net carbs for the entire can.

I've been on a ketogenic diet for over three years, so I know it's not as easy as it sounds to make chili that fits the guidelines. Tomato is the tough ingredient, because it has a lot of natural sugars. When I make chili, it's more like a Texas style chili. I only use a small can of tomato sauce. Most of the flavoring comes from dried chiles. I rehydrate them in beef stock, and then puree in the blender. That's what I use for my chili base.


----------



## bossman150

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Chili is already low carb. Chili is a spicy stew containing chili peppers, meat (usually beef), and tomatoes. Seasonings include garlic, onions, and cumin.  Even if you add 1/2 cup of pinto beans per serving (if you do that in Texas you'll get shot!), that is only 9g total carbs with 5g of dietary fiber, for a net value of 4g carbs per serving. There are more carbs in the tortillas or cornbread you serve with the chili than there is in the chili itself.



Not just the beans, the tomato juice that I am use to using has 8g net carbs per 8oz.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Calories in Pinto Beans (Net Carbs) 


Stop using processed ingredients in your chili. 1 medium whole tomato only has a total of 4.8 grams of carbs and 1.5g dietary fiber for a net value of 3.3g carbs (ref https://www.google.com/search?q=tom...1.69i57j0l5.7347j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)


----------



## Steve Kroll

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Calories in Pinto Beans (Net Carbs)


Yeah, I sure wouldn't rely on MyFitnessPal as a source for accurate nutrition information. 

Here are two more MFP entries for pinto beans that completely refute the one you cited above, and neither looks correct. 
Calories in Beans Pinto, Cooked, Boiled, With Salt - Calories and Nutrition Facts | MyFitnessPal.com
Calories in Beans Pinto, Canned - Calories and Nutrition Facts | MyFitnessPal.com

How about we check the USDA database? That one comes up with 12g net:
USDA Branded Food Products Database

As for using "processed ingredients," aren't you the one who is constantly touting Amoretti products on DC?


----------



## caseydog

Ah, a good ole' chili fight. 

I made sweet cornbread to serve with my neighbor's chili with beans yesterday. Two controversial calls.

But, I must say, I haven't been shot... yet. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

bossman150 said:


> I have been absolutely dying for some chili since I switched to a ketogenic diet on 11/25 (already down 26lbs).  I just could not seem to figure out a way to get that taste and mouth feel that I crave.  I prefer sweet style, which just means it has beans and a higher amount of liquid than say Texas style, it does not mean it has to be sweet.
> 
> Finally I found a can of Hunts tomato sauce that has only 3g net carbs per serving and and I decided to base my recipe around it, less carbs per serving than tomato juice which is what my normal chili recipe calls for and it uses a LOT.  I ended up making it a bit thicker with less liquid than I normally do to keep the mouth feel right.  It turned out AMAZING!  It would be hard for me to decipher this from my normal chili in a blind test other than the slight different taste of black soy beans compared with kidney beans.
> 
> * 2lbs hamburger
> * 1/2 yellow onion, diced small
> * 1 15oz can Hunts tomato sauce (look for a sauce that is 3g net carbs per serving)
> * 1-4 cups beef broth to preference
> * 2 cans Eden black soy beans (netrition.com)
> * 4 tablespoons chili powder (I prefer McCormicks)
> * 1-3 tablespoons Siracha to taste
> * 3 tablespoons Heinz reduced sugar ketchup
> * 1 teaspoon cumin
> * 1/2 teaspoon Cayanne and Paprika
> * 1-3 tablespoons diced pickled jalapenos
> 
> Brown the hamburger in a medium sized soup pan along with the diced onion, cook until the onion is soft.  Add the jalapenos, spices, Siracha and ketchup.  Cook on medium high heat for a few minutes to get the raw flavor out of the spices.  Add in the tomato sauce and the beef broth, add just enough beef broth to get the consistency you prefer.  You could even leave it out if you want it as thick as possible.  Add in the black soy beans and let it simmer for at least 30 mins.
> 
> Really pumped about this recipe, one of the best keto adaptations I have done!  Makes 8 servings 6g net carbs per serving and 254 calories!



Traditional "Texas Red" chili doesn't have any tomatoes, beans, and certainly not ketchup. That gets rid of a bunch of carbs. 

I use a small can of tomato sauce (or plum tomatoes crushed), and NO ketchup, in my chili. The kind of beans you use shouldn't make much of a difference, in flavor, and you can leave them out altogether if the carbs are a problem. I use _Ranch Style Beans_, which are pintos. But, again, I don't think other beans would change the taste of your chili much, if any.

Chili powder, cumin, cayenne and paprika are pretty common for cooking chili down here. _Fiesta_ is a popular spice brand in Texas. 

CD


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Steve Kroll said:


> As for using "processed ingredients," aren't you the one who is constantly touting Amoretti products on DC?


Amoretti products are not processed. They are all natural with no HFCS, no artificial flavors or colors, no trans fats, no GMOs, and Rabbi certified kosher.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Amoretti products are not processed. They are all natural with no HFCS, no artificial flavors or colors, no trans fats, no GMOs, and Rabbi certified kosher.



How are they not processed? You don't find them just sitting around outside, right? They come in jars. Someone has processed them from farm products.

None of these - "HFCS, no artificial flavors or colors, no trans fats, no GMOs, and Rabbi certified kosher" - indicates that they are not processed.


----------



## bossman150

caseydog said:


> Traditional "Texas Red" chili doesn't have any tomatoes, beans, and certainly not ketchup. That gets rid of a bunch of carbs.
> 
> I use a small can of tomato sauce (or plum tomatoes crushed), and NO ketchup, in my chili. The kind of beans you use shouldn't make much of a difference, in flavor, and you can leave them out altogether if the carbs are a problem. I use _Ranch Style Beans_, which are pintos. But, again, I don't think other beans would change the taste of your chili much, if any.
> 
> Chili powder, cumin, cayenne and paprika are pretty common for cooking chili down here. _Fiesta_ is a popular spice brand in Texas.
> 
> CD



Except I clearly stated I wanted to make sweet style chili with beans, not Texas style which I do not care for.


----------



## caseydog

bossman150 said:


> Except I clearly stated I wanted to make sweet style chili with beans, not Texas style which I do not care for.



I thought you clearly stated, _in your thread title_, that you wanted to make low-carb chili. Okay, enjoy your sweet chili -- with ketchup. Just don't tell us the beans are a problem, when the real problem is sugar. Chili made with ketchup doesn't sound "amazing" to me, but whatever floats your boat. 

CD


----------



## Steve Kroll

Ok. I just have to jump in here for a second to defend Bossman.

First of all, he is sharing HIS low carb chili recipe in the recipe section. He wasn't asking anyone here for advice or input about anything. Really, there wasn't any need for anyone to jump in and begin criticizing, or offering their "improvements."

Second, I've been on the same diet as Bossman for three years now, so I can relate. Believe me when I say beans ARE a problem on this diet. They are starchy vegetables and, being diabetic myself, I can tell you firsthand that they jack up your blood sugar. I can't just go out and order chili at a restaurant because almost everywhere (except maybe in Texas) people put beans in their chili. 

Breaking News. Some regions of the US even put (gasp!) ketchup AND pasta in their chili, because that's what they grew up with. My mom did that. If it ain't your particular kind of chili, oh well.

Bossman's recipe clearly calls for low carb ingredients, namely *reduced sugar Heinz ketchup* and *Eden Organic Black Soybeans* - both of which are very low carb. The beans, in particular, are about the only ones you can safely eat on this diet. They have 3.5g net carbs for an entire can vs. 40+ for Bush's pinto beans. The 3 tablespoons of reduced sugar ketchup has 3g carbs vs 15 for regular ketchup.

Most importantly, Bossman's lost 25 pounds in a month and a half, even through the holidays. That's pretty commendable, if you ask me.

Honestly, I don't know why people feel the need to jump in and criticize folks who are just trying to contribute. It really doesn't make for a friendly community.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> Ok. I just have to jump in here for a second to defend Bossman.
> 
> First of all, he is sharing HIS low carb chili recipe in the recipe section. He wasn't asking anyone here for advice or input about anything. Really, there wasn't any need for anyone to jump in and begin criticizing, or offering their "improvements."
> 
> ...
> 
> Honestly, I don't know why people feel the need to jump in and criticize folks who are just trying to contribute. It really doesn't make for a friendly community.



Amen


----------



## Cheryl J

+1.....


----------



## Just Cooking

+ 2...

Ross


----------



## Chef Kenny

Steve Kroll said:


> Ok. I just have to jump in here for a second to defend Bossman.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know why people feel the need to jump in and criticize  folks who are just trying to contribute. It really doesn't make for a  friendly community.




That's exactly why I left this place over 2 years ago and why my signature says what it says from back then. I was about to rip in to some people and figured it would get me banned anyway so I left for a 2+ year cooling down period. I'm looking for a place to share cooking info with, and now, especially low carb cooking. Maybe I can find a way to ignore the nitpickers and the bad attitudes if I return here for any significant activity.


 This seems to be the case on so many web sites, there are a few "senior" members that make it uncomfortable for many. I've seen it many times and left many a web site for exactly that reason. Moderators should moderate snooty nitpickers. 



Edit: Ooooh, I just realized there is an ignore list here! Had I discovered that in 2016 I may have never left!



With that said, back to the subject here, the recipe looks tasty to me. Some ingredients I dont use in my low carb chili but those black soy beans are a wonderful thing for low carbers. I use them not only for chili but to make refried beans and hummus with...and a light bulb went on over my head the other day and started thinking about falafel! I've got a lot of low carb flours and baking products, I'll bet I can come up with something pretty good.


Thing with those beans though, they are salt free...they need a lot of help from "flavor Town"


----------



## JustJoel

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Amoretti products are not processed. They are all natural with no HFCS, no artificial flavors or colors, no trans fats, no GMOs, and Rabbi certified kosher.


If it’s in a can, it’s processed. Canning something is processing it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Kenny said:


> This seems to be the case on so many web sites, there are a few "senior" members that make it uncomfortable for many. I've seen it many times and left many a web site for exactly that reason. *Moderators should moderate snooty nitpickers. *
> 
> Edit: Ooooh, I just realized there is an ignore list here! Had I discovered that in 2016 I may have never left!




Moderators and Admins do not read every post, there is a Report button, you are free to use that to allow Moderators  and Admins to be aware of problems.


----------



## Chef Kenny

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Moderators and Admins do not read every post, there is a Report button, you are free to use that to allow Moderators  and Admins to be aware of problems.




I should have put a smiley after *"Moderators should moderate snooty nitpickers."
*


I keep forgetting humor/tongue in cheek doesn't translate through text automatically! I dont think there is anyway to moderate someone who is not really offensive but just a sourpuss personality...and I'm not much of a snitch, very strongly a free speech guy and will simply remove myself from uncomfortable people. But, the "ignore" button is something that provides a good remedy for such things.



Cooking is something I really enjoy and also enjoy sharing and learning. I never understood how cooking conversations can make people...well, you know...


Thanks!


----------

